
Hacking smartphones with ease - _grrr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/11/iphone_cracking_wifi.html
======
bradleyland
Many of these weaknesses aren't inherent to smartphones. The same could be
said of laptops or netbooks. For example, the article makes some thinly
discussed remarks about connecting to networks by SSID only, and not checking
for the "address". As I understand it, this is necessary to support enterprise
AP configurations where an many APs share a single SSID. The entire Facebook
segment is an HTTP vulnerability, not a smartphone vulnerability.

IMO, the piece would have been better had it educated users that the danger
doesn't apply only to smartphones, but to their laptops and netbooks as well.

